# Orthopedics - need help coding repair of pectoralis major tendon



## marandee (May 17, 2016)

I have a patient with a complete head sternal tear (chest wall) to the pec tendon with intact clavicular head. Can anyone point me in the right direction for this tendon repair?  all I get under Tenoplasty is for anesthesia codes. I need to code the repair. Help?


----------



## smidge1 (May 17, 2016)

*pectoralis major tendon repair*



marandee said:


> I have a patient with a complete head sternal tear (chest wall) to the pec tendon with intact clavicular head. Can anyone point me in the right direction for this tendon repair?  all I get under Tenoplasty is for anesthesia codes. I need to code the repair. Help?



When i searched, I found CPT: 24341  Repair, tendon or muscle, upper arm or elbow, each tendon or muscle, primary or secondary (excludes rotator cuff).

Hope this helps.


----------



## marandee (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you Smidge1. Will review.


----------

